# Ocarina of Time PC port Ship of Harkinian details new features including 60FPS mode



## Gronbar (May 14, 2022)

AWESOME WOW


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 14, 2022)

That video is fucking amazing.


----------



## godreborn (May 14, 2022)

I think this is what that discord channel for the series x was talking about rather than an actual build for that system.  they only mentioned the 13th several days ago.


----------



## godreborn (May 14, 2022)

lots of people are having sound issues or rather, no sound, with this new build.  I tested it on my laptop.  I do have sound.


----------



## Sansgaming420 (May 14, 2022)

I hate when projects only host their downloads on Discord.


----------



## Viri (May 14, 2022)

Sansgaming420 said:


> I hate when projects only host their downloads on Discord.


https://downloads.shipofharkinian.com/shared/SoH-Roy-Alfa.zip


----------



## CPG_ (May 14, 2022)

"This ship is what all GAMERS strive for!"
I love this already


----------



## Gozaburo (May 14, 2022)

Looks better than the switch emulation


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 14, 2022)

Is someone able to explain why is only on discord and not on github as a download (For people without account) like most other things are?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 14, 2022)

someone please download and mirror this before the inevitable takedown



Sansgaming420 said:


> I hate when projects only host their downloads on Discord.



Maybe because Discord is less likely to bend to a DMCA compared to GitHub? (which has been infamous for bending to any DMCA regardless of merit)


----------



## Glyptofane (May 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> lots of people are having sound issues or rather, no sound, with this new build.  I tested it on my laptop.  I do have sound.


There's that and more, perhaps more bugs with stuff that worked fine in the previous build than new "enhancements". This release really epitomizes one of those not too uncommon worst case scenarios in PC gaming for me.


----------



## Catastrophic (May 14, 2022)

Here's a good clip of what 60fps mode looks like. Really amazing to see my childhood game like this.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 14, 2022)

Catastrophic said:


> Here's a good clip of what 60fps mode looks like. Really amazing to see my childhood game like this.



It looks weird as fuck cus it's interpolation and not true 60fps


----------



## Asia81 (May 15, 2022)

I still have problems to build this and all the "solutions" I have from their discord server is "Does you rom have the good sha-1 ?" plenty of times


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

Asia81 said:


> I still have problems to build this and all the "solutions" I have from their discord server is "Does you rom have the good sha-1 ?" plenty of times


It's a nightmare.  I built the Linux and wiiu one, not windows, already had vs 2022 installed though.  Unfortunately, I can't run the Linux one, so many problems.


----------



## HarveyHouston (May 15, 2022)

Real good use of a poor CD-i game's cutscenes in the video. I have the PC version of Harkinian now, but I have yet to run it. I guess I'll get the update.


----------



## Jayro (May 15, 2022)

Such a stupid name for _OCARINA OF TIME_. Why are they even giving it another name, when the Zelda game itself already has a name? Does this not annoy anybody else?


----------



## diggeloid (May 15, 2022)

Whoever is responsible for that video deserves a fucking award lmao


----------



## Jayro (May 15, 2022)

Sansgaming420 said:


> I hate when projects only host their downloads on Discord.


Discord is honestly the best place to host things Nintendo might want to C&D.


----------



## James_ (May 15, 2022)

diggeloid said:


> Whoever is responsible for that video deserves a fucking award lmao


Agreed, that video's gotta be one of the best videos I've seen in ages.


----------



## T00nist8 (May 15, 2022)

Man, that was a great video, and been playing this today and 60 fps really makes it a whole new experience! Can’t wait to see Render98 come out (also analogue camera controls are in the works too I think) and change this game into a complete remake!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Discord is honestly the best place to host things Nintendo might want to C&D.


it won't save them nintenDMCA are ruthless

*COUNTDOWN TO DMCA!*


----------



## James_ (May 15, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> it won't save them nintenDMCA are ruthless
> 
> *COUNTDOWN TO DMCA!*


lmao okay


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (May 15, 2022)

People has been like "sm64-port will get a DMCA soon" for.. three years already?

re3 and reVC were clearly more risky, especially after those streams.


----------



## Jayro (May 15, 2022)

stranno said:


> People has been like "sm64-port will get a DMCA soon" for.. three years already?
> 
> re3 and reVC were clearly more risky, especially after those streams.


Still waiting for reSA.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (May 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Still waiting for reSA.


It was supposed to be the next project after reLCS, which was already finishable by the time it was discontinued.

They even wanted to do reVCS, but iirc it was the most difficult project due it being only on MIPS architecture (PSP/PS2) and not having symbols.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

One of the devs on discord is going to start banning anyone who even hints on where to get the rom to prevent a takedown.  I don't know if nintendo can do anything, since it's original code, and you have to provide the rom yourself.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2022)

What's the button for fullscreen


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

SG854 said:


> What's the button for fullscreen


It says in pinned notifications on their discord, but it's: F1 to open the menu bar, or alt enter to full screen.


----------



## Brawl345 (May 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Discord is honestly the best place to host things Nintendo might want to C&D.


Discord is also bound to DMCA. Why do these projects not use plattforms outside of the USA or IPFS, I don't know. Discord is also very trigger happy when it comes to deleting "servers" (guilds).
Do files vanish when the server is deleted though?


----------



## Xerokard (May 15, 2022)

Any good texture packs?


----------



## face235 (May 15, 2022)

I was utterly confused by which rom/iso I needed to use so I gave up.

I'm going to wait until the US Gamecube iso that I have the physical copy of can be used, because I don't need to go on the internet to download it. All I have to do is dump it.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

face235 said:


> I was utterly confused by which rom/iso I needed to use so I gave up.
> 
> I'm going to wait until the US Gamecube iso that I have the physical copy of can be used, because I don't need to go on the internet to download it.


you can find it pretty easily, just look for pal master quest rom, and check the hash with hash tab.  I don't think the iso will ever be usable.  all it needs from the rom is the assets afaik.


----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Such a stupid name for _OCARINA OF TIME_. Why are they even giving it another name, when the Zelda game itself already has a name? Does this not annoy anybody else?


It's the name of the porting project. There's another project with another name that's also getting OOT running ported from the same reverse engineered code. _Just_ calling it Ocarina of Time would be pretty ambiguous and also probably summon trademark trouble from our buddies at Nintendo, and calling it "OOT PC port" or something would be a bit generic and, again, ambiguous when there can be more than one such.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> It's the name of the porting project. There's another project with another name that's also getting OOT running ported from the same reverse engineered code. _Just_ calling it Ocarina of Time would be pretty ambiguous and also probably summon trademark trouble from our buddies at Nintendo, and calling it "OOT PC port" or something would be a bit generic and, again, ambiguous when there can be more than one such.


yeah, it's called either ooot or oot lite, something like that.  I think they changed the name once again.  I compiled it for windows using visual studio a while back.  that's always been the one I've talked about.  it had a bizarre dead zone problem where your character would start spinning around like you were moving the camera while he was idle.  not sure if that was ever fixed.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

btw, here that is.  I think oot-lite was the linux version that never saw the light of day.  I was testing stuff for that dev, but he got pissed off at the discord channel and took everything down.    not sure if this is the same blawar from temp or not:

https://github.com/blawar/ooot


----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, here that is.  I think oot-lite was the linux version that never saw the light of day.  I was testing stuff for that dev, but he got pissed off at the discord channel and took everything down.    not sure if this is the same blawar from temp or not:
> 
> https://github.com/blawar/ooot


Yeah same bigot, sounds like his usual emotional reactions to everything. I'm pretty sure that wasn't the other project I'm talking about tho, so you've got at least two others to choose from that aren't run by human garbage.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah same bigot, sounds like his usual emotional reactions to everything. I'm pretty sure that wasn't the other project I'm talking about tho, so you've got at least two others to choose from that aren't run by human garbage.


yeah, someone told me to stay far away from blawar.  I think it was on here when I mentioned being on that oot's discord channel (still am in fact).  think he got arrested for something or something like that not that long ago.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

from what I've heard, vertigo on the discord channel is blawar.


----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> from what I've heard, vertigo on the discord channel is blawar.


Yeah rings a bell.
So maybe that was the other project I'd heard about after all, but that still leaves this one (Ship of Harkinian) as a safer bet to follow.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah rings a bell.
> So maybe that was the other project I'd heard about after all, but that still leaves this one (Ship of Harkinian) as a safer bet to follow.


this one is kinda a total disaster as well, considering so many people are having problems not only compiling but running.


----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> this one is kinda a total disaster as well, considering so many people are having problems not only compiling but running.


That's a shame, but I imagine it'll get fixed up quicker than Cyberpunk 2077 etc.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

that game is so fucked up that a backport wasn't even doable without an update, at least for phats.  it's only game I know of where a backport didn't work for all systems.  that game must be total shit.


----------



## Viri (May 15, 2022)

face235 said:


> I was utterly confused by which rom/iso I needed to use so I gave up.
> 
> I'm going to wait until the US Gamecube iso that I have the physical copy of can be used, because I don't need to go on the internet to download it. All I have to do is dump it.


I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say this. But Google

"OOT Debug archive not mq"


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

Viri said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say this. But Google
> 
> "OOT Debug archive not mq"


I didn't say for that very reason.  I made it a bit ambiguous.


----------



## Dax_Fame (May 15, 2022)

Come onnnn Switch port  

This is looking great


----------



## regnad (May 15, 2022)

Dax_Fame said:


> Come onnnn Switch port
> 
> This is looking great


Yeah, it’s odd there’s a Wii U port but not a Switch port!

The PC port is pretty awesome so far.


----------



## urbanman2004 (May 16, 2022)

I thought the trailer was kinda creative w/ their use of the Zelda cartoon from late 80's early 90's. I was still waiting for Link to tell Zelda, "Well, excuuuuse me!!!" Lol


----------



## pizzaman2893 (May 16, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Discord is honestly the best place to host things Nintendo might want to C&D.


People acting like its the end of the world to use discord lol


----------



## Jayro (May 16, 2022)

pizzaman2893 said:


> People acting like its the end of the world to use discord lol


I know, right? Discord is the norm now, and everyone should have one.


----------



## face235 (May 17, 2022)

I got it to work! I was really, really sleepy when i was doing that.

Having said that, I'm actually wanting to play the Master Quest version since I haven't done that since 2017 when I got my hands on OoT3D. But I am a patient man. I can wait and dream. I wouldn't be surprised if any of the mad geniuses modding this are doing this as we speak.


----------



## snobbysteven (May 18, 2022)

This is awesome! I just hope Nintendo doesn't pull their crap and come after the developers as this gets more popular.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (May 18, 2022)

If you want to be my lover, you gotta get with my friends 
Make it last forever, friendship never ends


----------



## _47iscool (May 24, 2022)

Whatever they did to it, it now runs slower on my PC.


----------



## ReveriePass (May 26, 2022)

diggeloid said:


> Whoever is responsible for that video deserves a fucking award lmao


Thanks


----------



## nutsack (Aug 9, 2022)

face235 said:


> I was utterly confused by which rom/iso I needed to use so I gave up.
> 
> I'm going to wait until the US Gamecube iso that I have the physical copy of can be used, because I don't need to go on the internet to download it. All I have to do is dump it.


If you google the SHA1 hash they give in the readme, the first link that shows up links to the correct rom hosted on archive.org.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 9, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> Whatever they did to it, it now runs slower on my PC.


I had to edit the config file to use opengl instead of sdl, and that fixed it for me. Not sure why the software renderer was enabled by default.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 9, 2022)

snobbysteven said:


> This is awesome! I just hope Nintendo doesn't pull their crap and come after the developers as this gets more popular.


At best, they'll DMCA takedown the prominent aand popular ROM hosts, but we all know how that goes... cut off one head, 50,000 more show up.


----------



## nutsack (Aug 9, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I had to edit the config file to use opengl instead of sdl, and that fixed it for me. Not sure why the software renderer was enabled by default.


Are you talking the May version or the current version? Current version seemed to default to DX11 for me on Windows 10 and MSI Aferburner is showing 4-6% cpu usage for my i5-12400F while running around the opening area.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 9, 2022)

Probably the May version. Haven't touched it in a while.


----------



## dunnavantjohn (Aug 15, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> it won't save them nintenDMCA are ruthless
> 
> *COUNTDOWN TO DMCA!*


The only way for Nintendo DMCA this they would have to DMCA themselves to.
This is using the N64 game to run.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 15, 2022)

Considering the users has to hunt down the copyrighted materials themselves, Nintendo has no legal grounds on this project.


----------



## CommanderCool (Oct 5, 2022)

Does anyone have a link to a set of mirrors for the downloads?  Their mods issue discord bans for really petulant reasons without so much as a warning.


----------

